# Simple to use system- the library



## Stealthstyle (May 29, 2016)

4 homemade bookshelves with 4 levels on each 100cm wide i forget how high.
36 rectangle pots with holes in the side for clones. sea of green clones. total 72 clones. 2 in each pot.
600 watt hps bareb bulb in the middle.
All bookshelves have wheely things to turn.
only one needs to be turned to check out plants.
bottom level of bookshelf is for res and pumps.


36 ounces of one 600 watt hps. maybe more in future as there is room for growth/pots underneath the light.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (May 29, 2016)

Are you suggesting this or have you already done it? Pics?
Sounds cool!


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 29, 2016)

i did it but with 72 clones i was paranoid as hell to take photos. i gave the system away as book shelves lol.


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 29, 2016)

good thing about this system is you can hand water, or use pumps, use bubblers if you want or turbo tanks or just coco and perlite. i used coco and expanded clay. hand watered.


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 30, 2016)

Wicked. You must have some photos?


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 31, 2016)

Unfortunately no i didnt take any shots as i was worried about getting caught with photos on my phone. But it worked i guarantee that. i ran a small carbon filter and 200mm fan on top of the bulb and there was hardly any heat. 
the distance from plants to bulb was 60cm all the way around the setup. i had diagrams of the plan on my old laptop but it broke. i ran this system a few years ago but just thought id put it here for a simple system people can build but there a big risk with so many clones.
each pot was 9 litres, 300 mm by about120mm set on angles towards the bulb with drippers going into the res tank which was drain to waste/ hand watered.


----------



## platt (May 31, 2016)

hahah
they just see cloning stem stock whenever you share a long vegged plant pic with a sog grower. 

they have altered vision
methodic & ruthless like a praying mantis


nothing works with them kiwi^


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 31, 2016)

Sorry i dont understand


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 31, 2016)




----------



## harris hawk (May 31, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> View attachment 3696227 View attachment 3696228


You see more and more about "vertical" growing - it does work - also see a "spiral" vertical grow -interesting (like a stair case) Having the book cases on roller's males easy access to plant for care


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 2, 2016)

platt said:


> hahah
> they just see cloning stem stock whenever you share a long vegged plant pic with a sog grower.
> 
> they have altered vision
> ...


was a little bent when i read that. i see your concern now, massive veg plants needed for 72 small clones. (3 inches each) well you could do it like i did, fill one bookshelf at a time like a perpetual and be pulling greater yeilds than vertical scrog. 36 oz is my record from a finished harvest. i havent seen a vertical scrog beat a vertical sog in yeild yet. There is still room for improvement on this setup such as DWC or filling s scrog below the light.


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 2, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> was a little bent when i read that. i see your concern now, massive veg plants needed for 72 small clones. (3 inches each) well you could do it like i did, fill one bookshelf at a time like a peretual and be pulling greater yeilds than vertical scrog. 36 oz is my record from a finished harvest. i havent seen a vertical scrog beat a vertical sog in yeild yet. There is still room for improvement on this setup such as DWC or filling s scrog below the light.


Go for it - that's the fun of it !!!!!!!


----------



## platt (Jun 2, 2016)

^my apologies, i'm pretty lost in translation

have a look to my friend next attempt!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Fascinating stuff going on in here!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2016)

Now this looks interesting, too bad there's no pics but I really like the idea. There's a member who did something similar with NFT tubes on 3 layers. As cool as it was, I'm not a fan of hydro so this looks like something I'd consider trying. Very cool...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Now this looks interesting, too bad there's no pics but I really like the idea. There's a member who did something similar with NFT tubes on 3 layers. As cool as it was, I'm not a fan of hydro so this looks like something I'd consider trying. Very cool...


What kind of nutes do you use?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What kind of nutes do you use?


I use little in nutes as I'm in soil, have been using AN A&B to supplement when needed but I found over time that less is definitely more. Like 400 to 500 ppm every 3rd watering on average depending on the stage now. I'm also playing with Jacks (citrus) in veg right now and will eventually switch once I have a system down, being careful as I've never used powdered nutes and my current system is dialed in well now.

That design looks easy/quick to DIY a pilot although I'd probably job out the build of the cabinets just because I have no time but it looks workable and relatively easy for maintenance


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I use little in nutes as I'm in soil, have been using AN A&B to supplement when needed but I found over time that less is definitely more. Like 400 to 500 ppm every 3rd watering on average depending on the stage now. I'm also playing with Jacks (citrus) in veg right now and will eventually switch once I have a system down, being careful as I've never used powdered nutes and my current system is dialed in well now.
> 
> That design looks easy/quick to DIY a pilot although I'd probably job out the build of the cabinets just because I have no time but it looks workable and relatively easy for maintenance


The system described above has been around for some time. It would work just fine with organic soil in gallon cans. 

The issue is the clones; how to get enough, have them all healthy and the same size- and of course the legal issues with so many stems. 

It's that last fact that encouraged me to go with trees, the goal being one tree producing the same as a whole bookshelf of clones.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The system described above has been around for some time. It would work just fine with organic soil in gallon cans.
> 
> The issue is the clones; how to get enough, have them all healthy and the same size- and of course the legal issues with so many stems.
> 
> It's that last fact that encouraged me to go with trees, the goal being one tree producing the same as a whole bookshelf of clones.


Yeah, a small scale version is what I'm thinking and not so much for smoke/clones, more for breeding/pheno hunting. Even 12/12 from seed can be a challenge keeping them a reasonable size though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, a small scale version is what I'm thinking and not so much for smoke/clones, more for breeding/pheno hunting. Even 12/12 from seed can be a challenge keeping them a reasonable size though.


Small pot size, 12/12 early and a lil healthy competition from others around it will definitely help. A blue heavy spectrum for the first couple weeks before adding deep red had also been said to suppress the stretch. 

Others have done exactly this for their breeding projects and it works great for running large numbers in small spaces.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Small pot size, 12/12 early and a lil healthy competition from others around it will definitely help. A blue heavy spectrum for the first couple weeks before adding deep red had also been said to suppress the stretch.
> 
> Others have done exactly this for their breeding projects and it works great for running large numbers in small spaces.


Definitely something I'll be considering and yeah throwing any tricks to reduce stretch would be helpful. I'm picturing some of those space savers configured in a similar fashion, white and lots of space to allow light through, no shadows...


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 2, 2016)

another name for this system should be 72 virgins, or 72 hookers
<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/BE2uZoSsjXU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 2, 2016)

for this system i would recomend delicious seeds northern light blue, violator kush (barnies)(good pheno-there's a a shit pheno) should work well nothing too stretchy but i reckon c99 could work if flowered early clones. i want to do this again with violator kush as it has no stretch but last time i ran it i had one killer pheno and a really shit pheno.
Also one time i ran this system with blue og (g13 labbs)clones they turned out hermie and gave up with the whole risk factor.
I have some herijana and many other collections of seeds to try out but im still a little scared of this system and the risk.
to be honest im only growing chillis and onions at the moment. Still fun but not as enjoyable as growing a wonderful canna plant.
you guys probabaly know more strains than me though so might know a few better strains.


----------



## platt (Jun 4, 2016)

this is from first quarter. It deserves attention. Dont get caught pls


----------



## Black Thumb (Jun 5, 2016)

basically something like this http://www.bestseedbank.com/soil-vertical-garden/


----------



## platt (Jun 6, 2016)

wrong pot geometry!!
*wrong pot colour!!*


kiddin^

watering skills of stealthstyle & his chili system looks perfectly dialed btw


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 10, 2016)

Black Thumb said:


> basically something like this http://www.bestseedbank.com/soil-vertical-garden/


With that system compared to mine there is greater distance between plants so they must be bigger first of all. my clones are 3 -4 inches.
Then my clones are maximum of 8 inches apart more like 7 sideways and about 8-9 vertically.
this way you flower earlier from the clone getting rootes.

Also i had holes in the sides of pots for the clones to stick out from towards the bulb. even thougfh most end up growing vertically untill the weight of the buds pulls them down.
For which you need string from the ceiling to support each and every bud/clone.from the book shelf -shelves.as well as support to prevent pots falling over.

That system didnt seem to have pandafilm to block light in from the outside. for mine, every bookshelf is surrounded by pandafilm, even underneath to prevent light stress.
Each bookself solo when you join them up the light doesnt get in.


----------



## platt (Jun 23, 2016)

woah i found a 2m height cococolo totem at the disposal point & fits perfect facing 1 wall. 

Finally the 200w cob alu tube bars are hangin tilted at 50º & currently loosing a fuck ton photons but hey..^


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 23, 2016)

show photos once its done


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2016)

platt said:


> woah i found a 2m height cococolo totem at the disposal point & fits perfect facing 1 wall.
> 
> Finally the 200w cob alu tube bars are hangin tilted at 50º & currently loosing a fuck ton photons but hey..^


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## platt (Jun 25, 2016)

yeah i've to recognize it was a good finding. Was working into giving stability to a door frame when i fking crashed with jesus ^


Stealthstyle said:


> show photos once its done


of course sir i'll keep this tidy. I'm posting soon another sketch at #28 . maybe tomorrow 

btw i always was a bit skeptical about doing vertical sog in little 4x4 tents... but the footprint doesnt lie in my friends bedroom^. the thermal behaviour looks also promising even for 24/7 exhaust <--bare cobs/sog/vertical/shallow china store pots

++++this post will burn itself soon****


----------

